# How's the Sargassum in the Keys this year?



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Find yourself a west or north facing marina and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Going to the same marina, Old wooden bridge. It's on the north side of Big Pine but the opening faces the east I think


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

problem with OWB is more the sea grass that floats in mats in the marina there, not really sargassm like you have on the ocean. East facing marina's notoriously have that issue since it tends to blow out of the east often times especially in Spring. Once your out of the marina its a non issue.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh it was all sargassum trust me, and it was bad. If they made an effort to remove it, it may not have been so bad but it was to the point where we really couldn't hang out outside around the marina, we had to be inside the house boat or had to leave the marina completely. I know once we're out of the marina it will be fine, but that's where we will be staying when we are not fishing and I would like to enjoy the stay I'm paying for instead of dealing with that again.

To be honest I wasn't even thinking about it until I saw a news article about how bad it is in Mexico right now, and that the forecast for the east coast of Florida and the Keys is worse than it was in 2018 which was apparently the worst it's ever been.



https://news.yahoo.com/mexico-caribbean-beaches-may-see-040100796.html


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I would call OWB and get a report.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah that's the next step, however I don't expect them to be completely honest about it, they are trying to keep people coming there. We'll see what they say.

[edit] They said it's there now, and depending on the wind it can be ok, or overnight the marina will fill up with it. Apparently they try to get it out when they can but it can get overwhelming at times from what the lady there told me.

The forecast is for it to get worse so I'll see in the next few weeks or so

[edit 2] Called Bahia Honda and they said it's bad


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’m at Bahia Honda state park now. I know last year the sargassum was pretty bad from Spanish Harbor north. Never had those issues at Bahia Honda. There is some sargassum on ocean side here but I think it was worse last year. If I go out that way I’ll report back.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

What concerns me is that the USF forecast is showing it getting much worse in June and July, exceeding the record in 2018.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Lucked out on the trip in June it wasn't too bad, but now it seems to be getting worse.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/whats-driving-huge-blooms-brown-123830059.html



How has it been in southeast FL and the Keys lately?


----------



## Rumrunner (6 mo ago)

We were down there a couple weeks ago. Anything east facing was a mess.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I live 30 feet from piles of sargasm doesn’t seem to bother me. Nor do the bugs that everyone complains about.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Been heavy on the east coast.


----------

